# Aged care support services in Shanghai



## oldmanbythesea (Sep 25, 2016)

hi there 

my elderly parents have decided that they want to move back to Shanghai, after spending the past 30 or so years in the States. they want to go back to stay in their childhood neighbourhood. this is a decision that i was vehemently against but have to respect.

i have never gone back to Shanghai for a prolonged period of time and have a hard time reading/writing mandarin. 

i'm really at a loss and am worried that my parents may not be able to access support services at home. they can still get around well enough themselves but if i can i'd love for someone to pop in to clean and cook on a bi-daily basis. i'd also want them to have access to transport on-demand in case of emergencies (they're not going to use uber, they never did it here). 

would definitely appreciate any feedback and suggestions!

also, i'm the only child and this is my first time in such a situation. what other services should i be looking at to take care of my aging parents?

much appreciated!


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Can you afford to pay someone to take care of them privately in their home? if so not a problem but do not expect help from the local government. Employ a nanny to live with them 24/7.


----------



## oldmanbythesea (Sep 25, 2016)

Eric in china said:


> Can you afford to pay someone to take care of them privately in their home? if so not a problem but do not expect help from the local government. Employ a nanny to live with them 24/7.


hi eric thanks for getting back so quickly. budget should not be an issue. do you know where i could start looking for these kinds of services?


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I am no expert on this although I am old myself but do a web search, here is one I found;

http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=AwrS...hai.html/RK=0/RS=EnC6f2QmsXlmDWVCGAAeTlfy9iI-

I know this is for old age homes but these people may point you in the right direction for home care, not just old folks homes.


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

Thinking about this I have an American friend here who has a Phillipino wife who may be able to point you in the right direction as many of the maids/house care assistants come from the Phillipines. Tell me if you are interested and I will talk to him, and maybe put you in contact with him. I live in Chongqing.


----------

